# WoodTick Lathe Tools



## bluedot (Mar 14, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place but here are two tools that I purchased from Greg. I put Oak handles on them and can only say good things about the quality and performance. The only trouble I have with them is I can not get a good finish on the handles because I end up using them before the finish is dry. LOL.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm assuming you are showing off those wonderful tools and the nice handles and they are not for sale? I can't imagine parting with a set. Looking good! Might want to have moved to turners finished projects or one of the tool areas :)

I would also look at adding a copper or bronze or steel ferrule to the end where the bar goes in to provide additional strength from splitting! a hard catch or a whoops and you'd have a split handle and a tool flying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice work, but Colin is right on with needing a ferrule to reinforce the handle from splitting. Not sure what diameters are on yours but you can use copper couplings cut in half.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice tools Dan, makes you feel good and confident when at the lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting the tools handled, I enjoy seeing what you guys do for handles. Nice work, and I agree with the point that they should have a ferrule for strength. Now that you have them handled, how do you like them?


----------



## bluedot (Mar 16, 2014)

They are a joy to use compared to regular steel and the one commercial carbide tool I have. I like the finish they produce without having to sharpen them. Just makes more time for turning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice!

What kind of diameter and length are we looking at here?
I ask because I too just received a WTT rounder carbide. Unfortunately, I seem to have a 'problem'.....I don't have any stock, in stock, for making a handle at this time. Sort of strange for a fella with logs and a sawmill? Not really, I hate boring timber and I don't have any! Guess I need to find something....




Scott (nothing straight here) B


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 16, 2014)

Why does it have to be boring? Could be straight grained with great color right? Say hedge?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 16, 2014)

Ooooh.. burnt hedge handle. You just gave me an idea for the handle for my detailer that I've yet to purchase. Got plenty of hedge to make one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Nice!
> 
> What kind of diameter and length are we looking at here?


Well their really is no set size, it kinda comes down to what size and shape the user prefers. I like my handles a little on the thick and heavy side, others may like theirs thinner, everyone is different. I like extra length on my tools as well for leverage and control. Any hardwood will make a good handle. 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" or 2 x 2 square is a good start for mid size tools, length ? 12" and up, I like mine longer. Like I said, it's an individuals preference.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 16, 2014)

Guess it wouldn't have to be boring, but I'd prefer straight grained.....thinking that crotch wood wouldn't be too good of an idea.



Scott (I need some Osage Orange now) B


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2014)

I kinda like straight grained ish for handles, just for strength.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## bluedot (Mar 16, 2014)

The handle on the round tool is 8 1/2" long and 1 1/8" at the ends. The handle on the other is the same diameter except it is 10" long. I used oak for strength.
I am trying to decide on a ferrule or a wire wrap. Depends on what material I can find that I like.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 16, 2014)

I noticed that HomeDepot has 1 or 1-1/2 inch couplers. I guess they might have actual 'pipe' in that size, but you probably would have to get 24" of it.....but that might be a good thing(you'll need to get more carbides!)



Scott (like to see a wire wrapped though) B


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2014)

I just used the couplers at first and cut them in half and debured them. A short length of pipe would yield a lot of ferrules. I use the 1" on my tools, plenty strong.


----------

